# First ever MECA event in Oregon - Sept. 19, 2010



## _s_m_a_c_ (Jun 18, 2010)

Sponsored and Held at: Chinook Winds Casino Resort 1777 NW HWY 101 Lincoln City, OR 97367
Event Name: Surf City Sound Off
Date: September 19, 2010
Sanctioning: MECA - 2x Points Event
Judging: Car Audio 101 (co-sponsor) new TermLab
Event info:
Registration @ 8am - Judging @11am
SPL Smackdown
Sound Pressure – 15 classes $10
Drive-by SPL Parade – 5 classes $10
Cash Prizes and Awards
Rules and Class info @ www.mecacaraudio.com/2010rulebook.pdf
For registration (online registration available @ Surf City Sound Off Registration ) and vendor information,
Contact Scott Macrae at 541-996-7964 or
[email protected]
FIRST EVER MECA EVENT IN OREGON


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

_s_m_a_c_ said:


> Sponsored and Held at: Chinook Winds Casino Resort 1777 NW HWY 101 Lincoln City, OR 97367
> Event Name: Surf City Sound Off
> Date: September 19, 2010
> Sanctioning: MECA - 2x Points Event
> ...



Does anyone know if they ever got the sq end of this event finalized? I sent an email off and never got a response.


----------

